# Any good amateur comedians or magicians in the area?



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I am looking for some local talent to provide entertainment at my restaurant in Gulf Shores,and I was curious if any of you knew any local amateur comedians or magicians that are good?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You could get Jimt, Emerald Ghost, and the rest of the Gator moogins and let them tell you how great UF will be this year, thats pretty funny.:whistling:


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*I dont know any like that but*

I would like to know what your place is called some I can drop by some time and check it out


----------

